# split .mkv files



## temperworld (Oct 24, 2007)

i have a 7.5 gb .mkv file.it's a high definition movie file. here double layer dvd costs a bomb.
so is there any way i can split the file into two pieces so that i can write them in two dvd-5

don't say win rar or zip 'coz if i wanna watch the movie i have to unrar them first.unraring 7.5 gb takes a little time.


----------



## VideoEditingIndia (Oct 24, 2007)

.mkv? Try AviDemux

Are you sure to store the output as .MKV? It wont play in DVD Player? Why don't you convert it to H.264


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2007)

Check out HAALI MATROSKA SPLITTER! Even I had some trouble splitting mkv files but I later found a software which was installed when I ran mkv file for the first time. If you have any trouble let me know I can give you the detailed steps how to do. Where are you from?


----------



## temperworld (Oct 24, 2007)

ajayritik said:
			
		

> Check out HAALI MATROSKA SPLITTER! Even I had some trouble splitting mkv files but I later found a software which was installed when I ran mkv file for the first time. If you have any trouble let me know I can give you the detailed steps how to do. Where are you from?



ok thank you.
i under stand nothing when opened the HAALI MATROSKA SPLITTER.only two options available.one for uninstall and another for Media Splitter Settings. can u give me detailed steps.

i am from trivandram, kerala


----------



## ajayritik (Oct 24, 2007)

Sure dude! believe me even I was surprised when I opened the application for the first time. I had searched for so many applications that could split and mkv file. Later I know that the software was already installed on my computer. I guess that thing came with an mkv file. I will post you the details pretty soon.


----------



## temperworld (Dec 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

Is this  the duplicate thread for the one in software trouble shooting, under same title ?

anyhow try this  :

*www.matroska.org/downloads/windows.html


see editors section in the page opened after clicking the link above


----------

